# Signing up with Altisource



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

Anyone here signed up to be a Vendor with Altisource, I keep trying to sign up with them but they keep telling me they are no longer accepting applications. 

I would love to be a direct vendor for them. 

Or if you got any advice on a Preservation company that can offer me real stable work, please let me know.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Samsonite said:


> Or if you got any advice on a Preservation company that can offer me real stable work, please let me know.


There is no such thing anymore in this field. Best thing to do is google Property Preservation Companys and make a list. Then come back here a use the "search" to get the scoop on them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Altisource is extremely slow right now.

They accepted too many vendors to start with, like 16 just in metro Denver for example when they needed 3. I know I'm one of them and we got about 4 flat rate jobs last total.

I'm not sure what is going on with them but they aren't a viable client to hang your hat on anymore.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

A little background about your company and your experience may help get you some better answers.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I work for someone who gets work from altisource, they pay the best ( in my experience), but we have been told they will not be handing any new work orders to us because they are going to state-wide vendors. They also have other requirements like capitol. I have been told they expect you to have $250,000 in bank.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Altisource prefers companies that cover a state or two. If you want volume, you'll have to get it from a regional. If you're working direct, they pay well and fast. Dealing with Indian accents can be frustrating though.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> Altisource prefers companies that cover a state or two. If you want volume, you'll have to get it from a regional. If you're working direct, they pay well and fast. Dealing with Indian accents can be frustrating though.


Most large nationals prefer this. It makes sense for them in many ways. But I also think this is where quality suffers.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

stable work in this industry anymore is a thing of the past.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

JDRM said:


> I work for someone who gets work from altisource, they pay the best ( in my experience), but we have been told they will not be handing any new work orders to us because they are going to state-wide vendors. They also have other requirements like capitol. I have been told they expect you to have $250,000 in bank.


Could explain why they suddenly fell off the map for us , went from being swamped with their work to nothing but a radom bid here and there.


----------

